# Radtech Heritage and Ergo Slingshots + Resurrection!



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

Master Craftsman JV Baylon of Radtech Slingshots is one of the most renowned catapult makers in the Philippines today. His work is beautiful, incorporating both modern forms and construction techniques, as well as timeless traditional models. Quality of work even goes beyond the finished product! As you will later see, Radtech slingshots provides fantastic after-sales service; doing their magic to make a terrible fork hit disappear!

*Introducing the Radtech Heritage Model and the Ergonomic!*








These are two very different slingshots, with their own unique beauties. The heritage model (left) harks back to the classic Filipino "tirador" slings, while the ergonomic model is a testament to modern construction techniques and hand bio-mechanics.
*





















*
*SPECS*
The Heritage model has a fork width of 100mm, while the ergonomic model has a fork width of 95mm. Both slings have slightly squared fork tips that are 20mm across. They take bands in an OTT set up, with deep grooves for the wrap-and-tuck method. The forks have an in-between feel, like a cross of traditional fork tips and peg heads. Both of them are about 140 cm in length. The Heritage model is about 20mm thick, while the ergonomic model is a variable thickness.








*CONSTRUCTION*
The Heritage model is made of mahogany hardwoods with a micarta core. It also features bamboo pegs, and an aluminum-lined lanyard hole. It has a satin finish that highlights the natural texture and great of the wood. I love the level of detail in this slingshot, because despite being a traditional shape, it still boasts modern construction techniques. It is like a grown-up's love letter to their childhood slingshot.

The Ergonomic model is a mix of accacia and narra hardwoords with a substantial orange PVC core. It is topped with a glossy finish. I am unsure if i is cyanoacrylate, laquer, or resin, but it makes the woodgrain really pop and stand out.

Both slings are finished to an impeccable level. You cannot feel any seams between the layers. Despite being made of multiple materials, if you hold it with your eyes closed, they feel like they were carved out of a single piece of material.

*USE AND FEEL*
The Heritage model is fantastic for shooting thumb supported. I like choking up on the grip, and having my fingers near the fork tip. It gives it a very point-and-shoot feel to it. For those who really want to get into"tirador" heritage, it is also great for hammer grip shooting. Ofcourse, a big plus of the flat profile is pocketability!

The Ergonomic model on the other hand is a different animal all together. The substantial palm swell, contoured handle, and contoured fork profile makes it the perfect pinch-grip shooter. It locks well into your hand, and it feels like an extension of your body

*BEYOND THE SLING*
As I mentioned early in the text, Radtech Slingshots provides fantastic service. The ergonomic sling is actually an old one from 2017. It is the same catapult in my current profile picture! As you see in the pic below, it took a pretty nasty fork hit some time back. I let Mr. Baylon know and he offered to repair it when I get my next sling from him. He worked wonders on it! It was a very deep dimple in the center of the frame. It was filled in, and made to look like a natural knot in the wood. It is just like new!








Radtech slingshots are really something else! Mr. Baylon's slings are lovingly handmade at his workshop in Laguna, Philippines. Anything he makes is a fantastic addition to anyone's slingshot collection and a must for anyone interested the heritage of Filipino slingshooting! Please take a look at his page here: Radtech Slingshots


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

I meant to say *grain of the wood


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great review(s)!
I love hearing more about slingshots and makers that I'm not familiar with!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

some quality makers there,thank you for the review


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Excellent builder. Unfortunate that he sells through FaceBook


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

Tobor8Man said:


> Excellent builder. Unfortunate that he sells through FaceBook


They would reach a broader audience with an online presence beyond Facebook! Despite that, their work is worth it. I think I have only seen two other forum members with Radtech frames, but in the country, they are pretty popular.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice slings for sure ! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

